# Nightly Builds Downloads CM9



## fuhrerwarranty (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey guys.

I've been updating my CM9 every few weeks with the most recent nightly build. To get all the updates, do I have to download EVERY nightly build? Or just the most recent one? Here is where I get my downloads from: techerrata.com/browse/nightly_kangs/tenderloin


----------



## 3Dawg (Oct 7, 2011)

Most recent.


----------

